# [Ebay] Großes Überraschungspaket (PC-Games, BluRays, DVDs, Bücher, CDs, Limited Ed



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. Mai 2010)

*[Ebay] Großes Überraschungspaket (PC-Games, BluRays, DVDs, Bücher, CDs, Limited Ed*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170485638031&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:ITMal eine ungewöhnliche Art von Auktion, da ich dringend Platz brauche und mich daher von so manchem "Schatz" trennen muss. So mache ich zwar ordentlich Verlust im Vergleich zu Einzelverkauf, aber es geht halt auch viiiel schneller.
Für jeden Geschmack was dabei!


cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll

Ab jetzt online!


*Gruß
-Cryptic-*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Ebay] Großes Überraschungspaket (PC-Games, BluRays, DVDs, Bücher, CDs, Limite*

Hab nun ein großes Paket für Ebay geschnürt, geht schneller als Einzelverkauf!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Ebay] Großes Überraschungspaket (PC-Games, BluRays, DVDs, Bücher, CDs, Limite*

Kann geschlossen werden!


----------

